# Steam Juicer



## PeterZ (Jan 19, 2007)

I've seen several mentions of a steam juicer on the forum. How does it work? Anyone have a link to a manufacturer/supplier?


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 19, 2007)

Waldo has one I know. And a few others on the forum. Maybe they'll do a pictoral "how to". I'm interested in learning more about them as well.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2007)

I kind of did a Pictorial awhile back...

Hope you find it helpful...

Post any questions you might have....

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1632

Cut & Paste the above link to your browser...I am unable to Post usable Links...


----------



## Waldo (Jan 19, 2007)

Here ya go
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1632


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Here ya go
> http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1632



Thanks Waldo...your always there for me...


----------



## masta (Jan 19, 2007)

I also copied this tutorial and posted in the read only how to tutorials for safe keeping.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Masta....that eliminated all the small talk...you get a hug too...


----------



## masta (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks and sorry I missed it before....


----------



## ScubaDon (Jan 19, 2007)

Man that was cool, I just read the complete post about the steam juicer and I am think I am going to keep and eye out for one of those. Waldo made me laugh, He wanted to freeze everything..*Edited by: ScubaDon *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 20, 2007)

Our freezer is our friend!



Fruits and venison are what generally occupy our freezer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Our freezer is our friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Fruits and venison are what generally occupy our freezer.




Vegetables, venison [and usually fish] are in one freezer...

The other has fruit, apple pies [got to eat those soon] and venison sausages...etc.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks, NW. Had no idea about your travails. I carried my wife, Virginia, through surgery, three rounds of really nasty chemo, and 30 doses of radiation in '96. Breast cancer. She's still going strong.

Last year we did a bunch of stuff to celebrate her 10th. I bought her a '96 BMW that she found on line and wanted. We later found out that BMW does what they call the "Drive for the Cure". They bring about 15 cars of all models, all ainted pink, to the local dealership for test drives. Every mile driven gets $1 to the Susan G. Komen fund. Coincidentally, it was their 10th year of doing that.

We went and drove different cars all day, and then signed up to transport two cars from Memphis to Huntsville, AL the next day. I drove a 535 wagon and she drove a Z4 (with the top down). I had that wagon up to 110 mph at times.



Now I want a used 5 series sedan.

On the anniversary of her surgery we took the kids and their boyfriend / girlfriend (we have one of each) out for a fabulous dinner and blew $300.

Celebrate all your milemarkers. 1 year, 3 years, 5 years, 10 years. _Dum vivamus, vivimus._ "While we live, let us _live._"

Hugs.

*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks PeterZ...





I am glad your wife is a survivor...I met so many brave people while I sat through Chemo treatments, some of the gals with breast cancer really get beat up....The people with lung cancer don't have much hope...that is a really nasty one.

I am far from free...yet....I haven't had Chemo for 3 months now...I get a C-T Scan every 3 months...nothing has shown up since the first surgery last april...

I have an I-V Port installed by my collar bone, that's where they'd do the Chemo through...the tube from the Port goes to your heart, because the drugs are too strong to go through the viens...The Port has obstructed my blood flow, so my jugular vein gets huge...when it first happened they put me on blood thinner thinking I had a blood clot [Coumadin-Varfrin...rat poison] That made the blood flow better.They took me off of it last month, now the vein is bigger than ever...had an Ultra Sound last Monday, still showed an obstruction, they agreed with me...there is no blood clot, just the tube is obstructing the blood flow....they like to keep it in for a year..incase they need it for more Chemo...I am feeling lucky...I requested they remove the Port...I go in this Friday for surgery to remove the Port....one less 'Ball and Chain'

I still have a stint in a kidney tube where a small tumor was removed...That will get changed next month...then hopefully removed after the next C-T Scan.

So, it's one hurdle at a time. I feel great, almost 100%....but I don't feel free...yet....just feeling lucky.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 24, 2007)

Northern, 

Virginia has identified some upsides to the chemo experience. She, of course lost all of her hair. The hair on her head grew back straighter than before. (I've never understood why girls with curly hair want straight hair, and girls with straight hair want curly hair???) She also only needs to shave her legs about once a month, as that never really grew back.

I got a great object lesson a few weeks ago on looking for the upside in everything. I had just sprinted through a cold windy rain into the building I work in and ran into Captain Don Beede, our base Chaplain, in the lobby. I said, "It's miserable out there!" He grinned his infectious grin at me and said, "But you're getting a free car wash."


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad she got her hair back the way she wanted it, hair on ones head kind of means alot to us ladies. My hair on my head thinned a bit, but I was blessed with more hair than normal, so no one ever noticed but me...and that was when I was washing it and it was all tangled in my fingers. I lost the hair on my arms, under arms, legs and some of my eyelashes...but didn't lose the hair on my upper lip...darn!!! I now have more eyelashes and some on my arms...the hair on my head is growing back with fluffy little gray ones...was hoping they would come back dark agin....I am just happy to feel good once again.

So many people are touched by Cancer, my brother will be lucky to live another couple weeks, but the way he is suffering everyone is hopping it will be sooner. Morphine is his friend now, it gives him peace....I feel guilty for feeling well...So many people are so much worse off than I.


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern,

Morphine was my father's friend in his last days, too. He refused to allow any of his kids to see him for the last 6 months. Don't worry about the gray. Virginia started going gray in her 30's - long before the chemo. I have no idea what her current hair color is - she changes it to suit her mood. Right now she is a medium blonde, but next week she might be a redhead!!

But now I must chastise you. NEVER, EVER, FEEL GUILTY ABOUT BEING WELL. Every day is a gift, yours to cherish. You said, "So many people are so much worse off than I." I'm sure your family and friends do not look at it that way, and neither should you. In my years of world travel I have met many people who we would consider "much worse off" than we are who were some of the happiest people I have ever met. It's not what they didn't have that they thought about, but what they did have.

Live. Love. Make wine. Drink wine. Repeat.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words PeterZ...I spoke with my brother today...I couldn't understand a word he said....just garble...He is on Diladid now...I had that in the hospital this last time after surgery...His time is near now...he and all of us are at peace with that...life goes on...

So we all live our seasons...we take from them what is offered...then comes the harvest...and we leave the material world....others are left to tend the crops, reap the fruits...some of which people like us are lucky enough to make wine with.....I know to live each day as a gift...it is the present....Amen


----------



## Bert (Jan 27, 2007)

Northern; You really have a way with words.....Thank You...For another look at life and things that go with it.


----------

